# Router Query for broadband connection and Wifi (Noob Alert)



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2012)

So, I have a unlimited 'broadband' connection (lol at that word, since it hardly feels that way) of MTNL. Gives speeds of 512 kbps.

I also have an Android phone which is WiFi enabled.

Now I would like a router which enables me to connect it to atleast two computers using wire (LAN wire, I think it's called), and also enable my Phone to connect to Internet using WiFi.

My plan is to surrender the modem to MTNL and save money of the rental which they are adding to the bill, and instead use my own router in that place.

Please tell me to know, if that sounds like a good plan, or should I keep the modem if it helps in any way.

PS: I don't want a high fi thing, (another way to say, I just need a bare bone router which does above.)
And simple searching have got me this: *D-Link DIR-524 Wireless N150 Router*


Thanks in advance.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 27, 2012)

My neighbor uses the same router. Although he uses it as an access point with his reliance connection (Dynamic DHCP mode). Your's probably PPPoE and this router does show that option but it doesn't support an ADSL connection (which I think is what MTNL uses). 

You might want to try Dlink 2750u which I bought for my BSNL connection a while back. Here are the other options.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, Dlink 275u looks steep in the price. Rs. 2624. Not planning to spend that much.

How about this: *D-link DSL-2520U*  from the options you gave me. Does this fulfill my bare bone requirements?


----------



## sygeek (Jan 27, 2012)

There's no WiFi in the product you mentioned.

Does MTNL provide adsl wireless routers? Buy them, it should be pretty cheap. If not, return this router complaining that you need one with WiFi and to refund the money so you can buy one yourself. Add this to your budget and you should be able to get a decent router for your needs. It's on rental


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, I can ask them if they can provide a wifi enabled router instead of the normal modem on rental.


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 28, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Well, I can ask them if they can provide a wifi enabled router instead of the normal modem on rental.



sent you a PM..oops i don't know how to send PM 

so iw ill post it here.... I have one TPLink modem cum router for ADSL, which I bought 2 months ago for my Airtel connetion. Now I have got Fiber optic so no use of that router.. If u interested I'm ready to sell it. TP-Link w8951nd


----------



## mrintech (Jan 28, 2012)

get Netgear WGR614v10 - it's awesome, but will cost you in b/w 1800-2000 bucks


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2012)

^^ Sorry Nemes!s and mrintech. Somehow I missed your posts!

Anyway... today I inquired about installing router with the customer care of _Sanchaar Haat_ (fancy name for an "MTNL office"). They told me that they can replace the modem with a wifi router with the installation charges of Rs. 500/-.
Rental for the router will be Rs. 75, as opposed to Rs. 50 which I am currently paying for ADSL modem.

It's wise to take a router on rental instead of buying one because of one major advantage. I will not have to take care of the device. They will replace it in case it malfunctions or something. I think I will apply for the same, in a few days!


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 15, 2012)

You can go with three configurations. 1) Buy a router and attach your mtnl modem to it. 2) surrender your existing mtnl modem, buy a new modem and router(both separate), it will cost you a bit less but require more space. 3) or surrender your existing modem and get a modem cum router which will cost you a little more depending on type of device you're are getting, but it will take less space and wires on your desk or wherever you would like to install it.-)

P.S: look for the device that support adsl2+.


----------



## kks_krishna (Feb 15, 2012)

Your would go for the Router + ADSl modem option. That would be better if you have to buy the modem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2012)

installation charges of 500 seems waste of money.anyone can configure an adsl modem/router with a little help.check if it is compulsory(i hope not)& if not then simply take the modem/router from them & configure it yourself in 10 minutes or less.


----------

